# Bull horn Scales Helpp Pleaseee!



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello friends so it is cheaper for me to buy a set of horns from the local Slaughter house than to actually buy some horn scales off of the internet, i bought this today and cut off one of them in the hopes of making some scales for myself for some future slingshot projects etcc.. but i am completely lost in how i will flatten these out and cure them in order to cut up some scales for myself, Ive looked on Youtube and searched online as best I could but no luck. Any help, advice, videos pointing me to the right direction would be very much appreciated.Thank you all for your time

-Andy


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I found this.

http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~marc-carlson/horn/horng.html

But when you figure in the time and hassle to prep a fresh horn, those internet horns get to be cheaper than you would think.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

flipgun said:


> I found this.
> 
> http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~marc-carlson/horn/horng.html
> 
> But when you figure in the time and hassle to prep a fresh horn, those internet horns get to be cheaper than you would think.


Man o man that sounds like work, but ill give it a try and see how it goes, thanks a lot flipgun


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good luck and wear a mask too, that horn stinks to high heaven when being cut or sanded!


----------

